
Did Alexa Die and No One Notice? - ajbatac
http://www.inquisitr.com/did-alexa-die-and-no-one-notice
======
jbyers
_crickets_

------
riklomas
Maybe they're having problems with their new system that they implemented? I
wouldn't worry too much anyway, it's not like Alexa is particularly accurate,
our site is getting more traffic than ever before but somehow Alexa doesn't
think so...

------
axod
Seems to fall behind for days/weeks sometimes without getting updated. I think
they should rename "yesterday" to "Some day in the last month"

------
redorb
for being so off on stats for any site smaller than top 1,000 and being way
off for those as well ... I don't understand how the service ever was bought
for $250mm

~~~
mleonhard
It was 1999.

